# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Kono, virtual scheduler, Konolabs Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Konolabs Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Kono: Releasing Soon!

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> We hope you enjoyed our teaser video for our introduction of Kono, the world's best virtual scheduler.
> 
> Kono is a personal assistant driven by Artificial Intelligence on your mobile phone. Just type in what you want to do and with whom. Kono then gives you the three best times and locations for your event to happen based on your location, traffic, preferences, and availability.
> 
> We will be releasing soon! Feel free to get more information about us online!

----------


## Airicist

Kono: live now!

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> It's live on App Store and Google Play Store! Download Now!
> 
> We hope you enjoyed our video for our introduction of Kono, the world's best virtual scheduler.
> 
> Kono is a personal assistant driven by Artificial Intelligence on your mobile phone. Just type in what you want to do and with whom. Kono then gives you the three best times and locations for your event to happen based on your location, traffic, preferences, and availability.

----------

